# Perdido Gopro test/Channel catfish tutorial



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Today was the first day that I got to test my new Gopro 3 out that I got for Christmas. I figured while I was testing the features out I would make a quick Channel cat tutorial for the kids and new cat-fisherman.

It turned out really well, the catfish was biting, the camera worked amazingly. The Only downside of the day was I left the house with a half charged GoPro:thumbdown: In the end I only got footage of the first few catfish before she died on me. 

I landed around 25-30 channel cats under 2 pounds, with two fishing poles, a lot of small fish but great action for kids. 

Using the Gopro is going to be fun I can tell already.

Water temp: 52 degrees
Water depth: 20-25 feet
Sky's: Over cast
Bait:  worms, Shad dip bait, blood bait
River: Perdido River

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAIsyu43zE


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Enjoyed the video. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Informative video. Looks like you were very productive. I was the one in the 14 ft jonboat with the Suzuki that stopped to talk to you. We launched at Seminole Landing and were out just riding around/exploring.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> Informative video. Looks like you were very productive. I was the one in the 14 ft jonboat with the Suzuki that stopped to talk to you. We launched at Seminole Landing and were out just riding around/exploring.


Good to me yah, I bailed right before it started raining.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, you did all thet by yourself? neat how you put the camera on the bank then drove the boat by. Cool vid, thanks.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Realtor said:


> cool, you did all thet by yourself? neat how you put the camera on the bank then drove the boat by. Cool vid, thanks.



Yep, I really wanted to try some new angles. People get tired of the same of view. Its really simple and fun to do, however I think now I want another camera. The editing is very simple with windows movie maker and the under water clarity of the camera is amazing. I also got some under water footage of schooled up channel cats and speckled trout. 

The specs are way up the river in 25 foot holes just swimming around on the bottom and I had nothing to catch them with. I couldnt find any crappie however.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Cool video cathunter:thumbsup:


----------



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

Good video. Question were did you launch? Just asking. We have Private camp an launch on the lower end..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

gadget149 said:


> Good video. Question were did you launch? Just asking. We have Private camp an launch on the lower end..


The weigh station.


----------



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

Take Right to sandy landing or left where the game warden launches?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All I know is Sandy landing. I didnt know the man had a special launching place.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

The game warden launches at the old Perdido River Sportsman hunting club sometimes. That would be the left that he speaks of.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> The game warden launches at the old Perdido River Sportsman hunting club sometimes. That would be the left that he speaks of.


Its now state owned land that should be a WMA but instead is some sort of bird sanctuary or some bs like that. Has a great area to camp and an awesome ramp but no one can use it because of some dumb bs


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Its now state owned land that should be a WMA but instead is some sort of bird sanctuary or some bs like that. Has a great area to camp and an awesome ramp but no one can use it because of some dumb bs


Stupid birds. "Aint nobody got time for that"


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Stupid birds. "Aint nobody got time for that"


it's not about "stupid birds" there is no reason it can't be used as a launch nature trail and possibly even game hunting of one species or another. e county is about to spend a ton of money on a public launch not far south of there don't see why they couldn't just open that launch


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> it's not about "stupid birds" there is no reason it can't be used as a launch nature trail and possibly even game hunting of one species or another. e county is about to spend a ton of money on a public launch not far south of there don't see why they couldn't just open that launch


Whats wrong with ruby's and sandy landing? Its such a small river I don't see the need for any more launches.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Whats wrong with ruby's and sandy landing? Its such a small river I don't see the need for any more launches.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I agree with you for the most part but the county is about to spend millions of dollars to build a ramp a couple miles from a perfectly good ramp. I use both rubys and sand landing I miss hurs hammock sp but I don't mind the ride but last I saw they were about to waste millions for no real reason
> ...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

cool video cathunter.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Really nice video


----------

